# Looking for June 24, 2014 Due Date buddies!!!



## Impatientone

I'm pregnant with my 1st after a year of ttc! I couldn't be more excited- to the point where my DH and I said we weren't going to announce until thanksgiving then we told one person, then another, then another! And now all our family and close friends know- oops :) 

Anyone else due June 24 and want to buddy up for the journey?!


----------



## Becki09

Hi There :)

I would love to Buddy up :)
My EDD is 25th June 2014. Me and my Hubby just got our first ever BFP after 5 long years TTC, we have just finished our first cycle of IVF and was very lucky to be successful :)
We too are so excited, it was hard for us not to tell as we have waited so long,and about 4-5 people knew about our IVF and our test date so couldnt ignore them, but they are on strict instruction to keep quiet. 

:happydance:


----------



## Impatientone

Becki09 said:


> Hi There :)
> 
> I would love to Buddy up :)
> My EDD is 25th June 2014. Me and my Hubby just got our first ever BFP after 5 long years TTC, we have just finished our first cycle of IVF and was very lucky to be successful :)
> We too are so excited, it was hard for us not to tell as we have waited so long,and about 4-5 people knew about our IVF and our test date so couldnt ignore them, but they are on strict instruction to keep quiet.
> 
> :happydance:

Congrats!!! Wow 5 years- makes this all the more special- glad its also your first- we can stress out together lol. Do you have your first ultra sound appt scheduled? I'm sure IVF pregnancies probably have more frequent appointment dates. Nov 5 is my first and it can't come soon enough! So you have a pretty high chance of multiples... Can't wait to find out how many you have! :)


----------



## clb1982

Hi congrats on your pregnancy. I'm pregnant with my 2nd and due 20th June. How are you feeling? What are your symptoms?


----------



## Chickadeedee

My EDD is June 26th 2014!!!
I just got my BFP on 10/17 - this is our first (conceived thru IVF too!) and we have been trying for over 2 years.. 
Becki - how many did you transfer? We did two on day 5...


----------



## Impatientone

clb1982 said:


> Hi congrats on your pregnancy. I'm pregnant with my 2nd and due 20th June. How are you feeling? What are your symptoms?

Congrats to you too!!! My boobs are reeeeaally sore and I've been having a chronic dull ache the goes from the middle of my abdomen to my back- it's really quite irritating! How're u feeling?


----------



## Impatientone

Chickadeedee said:


> My EDD is June 26th 2014!!!
> I just got my BFP on 10/17 - this is our first (conceived thru IVF too!) and we have been trying for over 2 years..
> Becki - how many did you transfer? We did two on day 5...

Congrats! So exited for the two of you! Only two? Well I hope they are both there- twins would be so fun! Would you prefer 2 or 1?


----------



## Impatientone

Any gender hopes/predictions yet for anyone?


----------



## mommyoftwo3rd

Im havin a june baby. Had a scan showin gestation sac and yolk sac so they put me at 5wks 1 day. Got another scan 28th... hopefully see heartbeat. .. ive had previous miscarriages so im pretty scared... good luck :)


----------



## Miss406

Me too! Due on the same day :D


----------



## Chickadeedee

Impatientone said:


> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> My EDD is June 26th 2014!!!
> I just got my BFP on 10/17 - this is our first (conceived thru IVF too!) and we have been trying for over 2 years..
> Becki - how many did you transfer? We did two on day 5...
> 
> Congrats! So exited for the two of you! Only two? Well I hope they are both there- twins would be so fun! Would you prefer 2 or 1?Click to expand...

Yes, two - even though 6 initially fertilized and we got two perfect blasts, we had none to freeze - So I am over the moon right now!!! 

I secretly want a boy to carry on our last name - DH only has sisters...but I just have a feeling that it's a girl. I will be thrilled just the same :hugs:


----------



## mommyoftwo3rd

Congrats.. u excited x


----------



## mommyoftwo3rd

Congrats.. u excited x


----------



## Becki09

Chickadeedee said:


> My EDD is June 26th 2014!!!
> I just got my BFP on 10/17 - this is our first (conceived thru IVF too!) and we have been trying for over 2 years..
> Becki - how many did you transfer? We did two on day 5...

Just the one, so unless it splits naturally, there should Only be the one :)

I too have the constant dull ache, like a heavy feeling at the bottom of my abdomen, my boobs are heavier than normal and veiny. I can smell everything,even if it's far away. Nauseous but only been sick twice. 
Feeling okay on the whole, but very cautious with us trying for so long and it being our first. 

Our first scan is booked in for 7th nov which will be 7 weeks plus 1 day. So hoping we'l be able to see a heartbeat xx


----------



## Becki09

Chickadeedee said:


> Impatientone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> My EDD is June 26th 2014!!!
> I just got my BFP on 10/17 - this is our first (conceived thru IVF too!) and we have been trying for over 2 years..
> Becki - how many did you transfer? We did two on day 5...
> 
> Congrats! So exited for the two of you! Only two? Well I hope they are both there- twins would be so fun! Would you prefer 2 or 1?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, two - even though 6 initially fertilized and we got two perfect blasts, we had none to freeze - So I am over the moon right now!!!
> 
> I secretly want a boy to carry on our last name - DH only has sisters...but I just have a feeling that it's a girl. I will be thrilled just the same :hugs:Click to expand...


We had 9 fertilise, but because we went to day 5, only the one made it to expanding blast, so none was frozen, so we too feel very very lucky x


----------



## Nataliieexo

I'm due on 24th june aswell, i'm so scared since i had a chemical in august but only made it to 4 weeks 2 days then and i only got to 1-2 weeks on clearblue digi but today i got 2=3 weeks so i feel better :) xx


----------



## Impatientone

Miss406 said:


> Me too! Due on the same day :D

Congrats!!! #6 wow!! Maybe it's twins again for #'s 6 & 7!


----------



## Miss406

Impatientone said:


> Miss406 said:
> 
> 
> Me too! Due on the same day :D
> 
> Congrats!!! #6 wow!! Maybe it's twins again for #'s 6 & 7!Click to expand...

Thanks! Nah, I knew a week before my period was due when I was having the twins, this time around tests only went + on the A/F due day.. so I'm pretty sure there's just one in there :D 
xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

We found out I was pregnant on Wednesday night after 2+ years of TTC! DH and I are so excited as this is our first ever :bfp:!!! :happydance: We transferred one healthy (girl) blast via FET on October 10th. :pink:

Online due date calendars indicate that my EDD is June 28th, but my doctors office told me that I was about 4 weeks as of my first beta on Thursday, which bumps me up a few days. :)

My first ultrasound has been scheduled for November 1st.


----------



## Petzy

I'm due June 22nd with our first after ttc for 1.5 years :)


----------



## lm3898

I'm due June 24th too [I think lol] - I got that based on due date calculator from O date [10/1]. I am having a dating scan on Nov 1st where I will *hopefully* be able to hear the heartbeat & I'm meeting with a new OB on Nov 4th.

Anyone feeling nauseous yet? That sort of started for me today - the past week I've been exhausted & my bb's are getting large lol.

I feel like it's a boy but only because I have a group of three best friends and 2/4 of us had girls so I feel one of us will have a boy - might as well be me lol. :haha:

Congrats to all :bfp:'s!!!! :dance:


----------



## Chickadeedee

Disneyfan88 said:


> We found out I was pregnant on Wednesday night after 2+ years of TTC! DH and I are so excited as this is our first ever :bfp:!!! :happydance: We transferred one healthy (girl) blast via FET on October 10th. :pink:
> 
> Online due date calendars indicate that my EDD is June 28th, but my doctors office told me that I was about 4 weeks as of my first beta on Thursday, which bumps me up a few days. :)
> 
> My first ultrasound has been scheduled for November 1st.

Disney - hey there bump buddy! You need a ticker, my friend <3


----------



## mcc2013

Due 6/24/2014 too!! First Dr. vistit 11/3!! Can't wait!:happydance:


----------



## Kerlouet

24th june also! 4th pregnancy for baby #1 after TTC for 13months! Hopefully this is our sticky rainbow baby :) congrats on everyones pregnancies :D


----------



## Chickadeedee

Confirmed my first ultrasound appt for October 31st!!!!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Chickadeedee said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> We found out I was pregnant on Wednesday night after 2+ years of TTC! DH and I are so excited as this is our first ever :bfp:!!! :happydance: We transferred one healthy (girl) blast via FET on October 10th. :pink:
> 
> Online due date calendars indicate that my EDD is June 28th, but my doctors office told me that I was about 4 weeks as of my first beta on Thursday, which bumps me up a few days. :)
> 
> My first ultrasound has been scheduled for November 1st.
> 
> Disney - hey there bump buddy! You need a ticker, my friend <3Click to expand...

I do need a ticker! :winkwink: I plan to get one up later today. :thumbup:

Congrats on scheduling your ultrasound! :happydance:


----------



## laurenxs

Hi, I'm due approx June 19th ttc for 6months (would of been 1 year but had to stop trying for an mmr jab) and we have a 3 year old daughter, how's everyone feeling xx


----------



## MummyinJune

I'm June! But not sure date yet lol! Panicking as my sons bday is 30 June! Don't want it to be the same lol. 

Does anyone fancy setting up a private due in June fb page also?


----------



## twokiddos

May I join? Due June 23rd with baby #4!!! We currently have 3 boys and are so excited to see what's in store for this pregnancy  

I would love a private FB page! I'm on there way more than BnB. I can PM my FB name, etc. 

How's everyone been feeling today? Not much going on here. Some tiredness and the juice I just drank has now made my tummy turn. Bring on the symptoms!


----------



## MummyinJune

Oh I have had symptoms for weeks ! Lol, today's been ok? Been tired, thirsty and peeing loads!! 

Yea me too I'm on fb multiple times day haha


----------



## Nataliieexo

Anyone got pressure pains in their lower stomach? rather uncomfortable x


----------



## Chickadeedee

Like gas pains? Yes, absolutely. It hurts to push on it. I've also had sharp pains if I stretch really good - I read those are round ligament pains and are totally normal?

I am just really tired and my nipples KILL me - I went and bought two new bras the other day already :shrug:

I am ready for some real symptoms!!!!! I took a FRER today just because I have never had a positive HPT and yup, the doc was right, I'm pregnant! :haha:


----------



## Nataliieexo

Yeah like that i feel like i am having bowel issues lol i took my last frer today the test line was that dark it stole dye from the control line lol i cant wait for the weeks to fly by i have to wait til 12 weeks for a scan lol my boobs are sore, i'm so bloated i already look pregnant lol x


----------



## Disneyfan88

Have any of you ladies decided about whether or not you will be getting flu shots while pregnant?


----------



## twokiddos

Def gassy/bloated tonight. I'm trying to get so much done aroumd tye house before I'm too sick and tired to do anything. 

I've always gotten the flu shot while preg. I'll be asking for one at my first appointment in a few weeks. My kids will get one too. I can't imagine getting the flu while pregnant and have to raise 3 boys.


----------



## Impatientone

Miss406 said:


> Impatientone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss406 said:
> 
> 
> Me too! Due on the same day :D
> 
> Congrats!!! #6 wow!! Maybe it's twins again for #'s 6 & 7!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Nah, I knew a week before my period was due when I was having the twins, this time around tests only went + on the A/F due day.. so I'm pretty sure there's just one in there :D
> xxClick to expand...

Ut oh! I got a positive 6 days before AF was due! Is that a reliable way of predicting twins or not do you think?


----------



## Chickadeedee

Disney - I think they recommend it.. So I'll do it too...

I'm also up for a private FB group. Just let me know!


----------



## Impatientone

Nataliieexo said:


> Anyone got pressure pains in their lower stomach? rather uncomfortable x

Yes ugh. A chronic dull ache that's sharp when you press on it. And really sharp pains near my tail bone that radiates through my lower back. Can't believe I'm so uncomfortable so soon


----------



## Impatientone

Chickadeedee said:


> Disney - I think they recommend it.. So I'll do it too...
> 
> I'm also up for a private FB group. Just let me know!

I'm not going to get any shots while pregnant- especially the flu shot- I always get sick when I get the shot and I just left my nursing job to a teaching position last month so I can FINALY opt out of shots! I'm down for a private FB page! Anyone else?


----------



## Impatientone

Nataliieexo said:


> I'm due on 24th june aswell, i'm so scared since i had a chemical in august but only made it to 4 weeks 2 days then and i only got to 1-2 weeks on clearblue digi but today i got 2=3 weeks so i feel better :) xx

Yay! one day at a time! I hope this is it for you


----------



## Impatientone

Nataliieexo said:


> Yeah like that i feel like i am having bowel issues lol i took my last frer today the test line was that dark it stole dye from the control line lol i cant wait for the weeks to fly by i have to wait til 12 weeks for a scan lol my boobs are sore, i'm so bloated i already look pregnant lol x

Why do you have to wait so long for a scan? I feel you on the boobs thing- I have tiny B cups but I have to hold them when I go down the stairs or they hurt soooo bad! :haha:


----------



## Impatientone

I created a private Facebook group for us to chat in an easier format! The group is called "flying squirrel fancier" for privacy's sake :haha: anyone can see the group name and members but not any conversations/posts. Just look up the group and ask to add and I'll add you! :happydance:


----------



## MummyinJune

Not sure about the BFP 6 days before period, but I could share same boat, I'm not even 100% sure when my period was due, I'm sure it was last week (when I got my BFP) the week before I was testin neg, I have been getting symptoms from what must of been 1 week preg lol. 
A yes feel the pressure, you know I have even been getting the sore hip/pubic homes which I didn't get til near the end last time!! 

In drinking gallons of water (not normal for me) and have bloated so bad.. 

Re fb page, I can't find it?! C


----------



## MummyinJune

Ah if pge is set to private you will need to add us we won't find it otherwise ? :)


----------



## Impatientone

It's a group not a page so it can be searched for and found according to Facebook


----------



## Impatientone

Someone else said they couldn't find it though. Did you search for it?


----------



## MummyinJune

Yea I have had a look, twice lol, but no luck!


----------



## Impatientone

Darn it technology!!!


----------



## Impatientone

OK! All fixed. If you can't find the group "Flying squirrel fancier" you should be able to find the page. Go to the page then click "visit website" that will link you to the private group


----------



## MummyinJune

You shoul prob make it so people on ere let u know when they add it? 
Like almost confirmation that the person adding is deff someone we want on there (and not a family member wondering what it is lol)


----------



## Nataliieexo

Impatientone said:


> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> Yeah like that i feel like i am having bowel issues lol i took my last frer today the test line was that dark it stole dye from the control line lol i cant wait for the weeks to fly by i have to wait til 12 weeks for a scan lol my boobs are sore, i'm so bloated i already look pregnant lol x
> 
> Why do you have to wait so long for a scan? I feel you on the boobs thing- I have tiny B cups but I have to hold them when I go down the stairs or they hurt soooo bad! :haha:Click to expand...

Thats when they do them in the uk unless there is a reason you would neee one earlier, mine arent that bad today i dont like that lol.


----------



## MummyinJune

I'm 12 weeks wait too, its going to drag so bad!


----------



## laurenxs

I think I've added the fb page? Lol xx


----------



## Chickadeedee

Ok, I think I've joined the FB group too... 

And Disney - I'm so jealous you got a THIRD beta? I guess my clinic doesn't do three :growlmad: I am still so nervous about this - I'm wondering if I called my regular doctor if they would do one :haha:

So, am I ever going to stop inspecting the toilet paper after I pee? I keep expecting to find blood!!!


----------



## twokiddos

I think I've found the FB page and sent a request to join. My first name is Liz. 

Hahaha... hello fellow TPI (toilet paper inspector) I have always been an inspector during pregnancy. It doesn't matter what stage of pregnancy either... I ALWAYS look. It's always been a relief when there's no blood.


----------



## Impatientone

Oh good call. Should I have people message me or have then change their profile pic to something specific? We have 5 more adds


----------



## Impatientone

I'll send a private message to each person trying to add and ask where they heard about our flying squirrel club :) baby and bump gets them in!


----------



## MummyinJune

Just think ladies in 9 months time the squirell page will be filled of little babies! Ad we can then watch as everyone grows :)


----------



## Disneyfan88

Chickadeedee said:


> Ok, I think I've joined the FB group too...
> 
> And Disney - I'm so jealous you got a THIRD beta? I guess my clinic doesn't do three :growlmad: I am still so nervous about this - I'm wondering if I called my regular doctor if they would do one :haha:
> 
> So, am I ever going to stop inspecting the toilet paper after I pee? I keep expecting to find blood!!!

My doctor's office offered to draw my blood again, so I gladly accepted. I wanted confirmation that my progesterone issue was ok. :flower:

I've actually been dealing with a weird bruising issue on my leg since last week. I had the doctor take a quick look when I went in for my blood draw. She ordered a cautionary ultrasound on the leg to make sure that there are no clots or that nothing weird is going on. She's not expecting to find anything, and I'm hoping that's the case. I don't want anything to interfere with this pregnancy. I've waited so long for this!!

Regarding the TP, I do the same thing. :dohh:


----------



## Nataliieexo

I look at the toilet paper all the time i had spotting over the weekend and no i find myself at the toilet wiping even if i dont need it to check lol x


----------



## laurenxs

Yeah I'm a toilet paper inspector as well! Lol x


----------



## Chickadeedee

Disneyfan88 said:


> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I think I've joined the FB group too...
> 
> And Disney - I'm so jealous you got a THIRD beta? I guess my clinic doesn't do three :growlmad: I am still so nervous about this - I'm wondering if I called my regular doctor if they would do one :haha:
> 
> So, am I ever going to stop inspecting the toilet paper after I pee? I keep expecting to find blood!!!
> 
> My doctor's office offered to draw my blood again, so I gladly accepted. I wanted confirmation that my progesterone issue was ok. :flower:
> 
> I've actually been dealing with a weird bruising issue on my leg since last week. I had the doctor take a quick look when I went in for my blood draw. She ordered a cautionary ultrasound on the leg to make sure that there are no clots or that nothing weird is going on. She's not expecting to find anything, and I'm hoping that's the case. I don't want anything to interfere with this pregnancy. I've waited so long for this!!
> 
> Regarding the TP, I do the same thing. :dohh:Click to expand...

Any word on your leg?? Sounds scary :hugs:


----------



## Disneyfan88

Chickadeedee said:


> Disneyfan88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chickadeedee said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I think I've joined the FB group too...
> 
> And Disney - I'm so jealous you got a THIRD beta? I guess my clinic doesn't do three :growlmad: I am still so nervous about this - I'm wondering if I called my regular doctor if they would do one :haha:
> 
> So, am I ever going to stop inspecting the toilet paper after I pee? I keep expecting to find blood!!!
> 
> My doctor's office offered to draw my blood again, so I gladly accepted. I wanted confirmation that my progesterone issue was ok. :flower:
> 
> I've actually been dealing with a weird bruising issue on my leg since last week. I had the doctor take a quick look when I went in for my blood draw. She ordered a cautionary ultrasound on the leg to make sure that there are no clots or that nothing weird is going on. She's not expecting to find anything, and I'm hoping that's the case. I don't want anything to interfere with this pregnancy. I've waited so long for this!!
> 
> Regarding the TP, I do the same thing. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Any word on your leg?? Sounds scary :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for asking. :hugs: My appointment is in about 45 minutes. Then I will have to wait for them to send the results to my doctor as I know that the ultrasound tech won't tell me anything. I'm hoping they get the results to my doctor quickly.


----------



## momofgrace

Impatientone said:


> I'm pregnant with my 1st after a year of ttc! I couldn't be more excited- to the point where my DH and I said we weren't going to announce until thanksgiving then we told one person, then another, then another! And now all our family and close friends know- oops :)
> 
> Anyone else due June 24 and want to buddy up for the journey?!

I'm due June 24th as well! This is our 3rd child - we have 2 girls (ages 15 and 3). We've only told our parents and my boss, but I doubt I'll be able to wait much longer before we spill the beans to our friends. I'd like to wait until my ultrasound in a few weeks to announce.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Chickadeedee said:


> Any word on your leg?? Sounds scary :hugs:

The scan came back clear. :thumbup: We're going to just keep an eye on it, but it doesn't appear to be causing any issues. Phew!


----------



## Impatientone

We have 6 members already! Anyone else?


----------



## ozkiwibaby

This is my forth, I have a 3 boys aged 17,13 and 5 i feel different this time round, feeling great actually (suffered really bad morning sickness with all 3 boys) now I'm just tired and extremely hungry all the time, heres hoping its a girl this time, but then again at my age it could be twins (my hubby is a twin himself)..congrats ladies!:happydance:


----------



## ozkiwibaby

haha! another toiletpaper inspector here...I also have 3 boys :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Impatientone said:


> I'm pregnant with my 1st after a year of ttc! I couldn't be more excited- to the point where my DH and I said we weren't going to announce until thanksgiving then we told one person, then another, then another! And now all our family and close friends know- oops :)
> 
> Anyone else due June 24 and want to buddy up for the journey?!

Hi! :flower:

My EDD is 26th of June and we also said that we will keep it a secret until after the 12 week scan, but...........................family suspected something and then we spilled the beans. Everybody knows now. :haha:


----------



## Jeslynn

congrats to everyone on their :bfp: my EDD is June 30th I as well would like to join you all in this journey


----------



## Miss406

Edited

Please read the forum rules



> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Example: Formspring.me. The only approved sites at this time for _personal pages only_ are: Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, YouTube, Myspace).


----------



## Julie1983

Hey I'm also due June 24, 2014. Are your clothes feeling tighter? Mine are I haven't gained much weight in the scale but my clothes are so tight now. I'm kinda showing.


----------



## Mof2

Hi there, I am also due in June (between 20-26) my next scan is 4 Dec so will know more accurate dates then, This is our 3rd baby, we have two sons aged 9 and 6 who we love to the moon and back. We had no plans for anymore children but then this little surprise came along, although i am happy about it i am still trying to get my head around going back to all the baby stuff again as i feel my hubby and i had finally got a life together again....but this is a blessing, so being positive. Feeling really ill and tired and grumpy....Im 35 now so not as young as i was with my last two pregnancies....its tough going!


----------

